# Purchase Peptides Customer Service



## rolling62 (Jul 24, 2013)

Now .... here's a GREAT example of what I call TOP NOTCH Customer Service..........I made a nice order from Purchase Peptides......and within days it arrived, as ALWAYS.. safely bundled up and packaged to protect all products........unfortunately there was a slight mix-up and I received several of the wrong product instead of what I requested.....contacted them..and within MINUTES! I had a response and they were very quick to state the resolution!!!.. no arguing.. no fussing.. no temper flares... NOTHING BUT EXCELLENT FIRST CLASS CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!........Hence why they continue to get my business!!!...........Thanks Purchase Peptides!!!............Owl in Fl.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope i taught them well enough and you benefited from the error?


QUOTE=rolling62;3124024]Now .... here's a GREAT example of what I call TOP NOTCH Customer Service..........I made a nice order from Purchase Peptides......and within days it arrived, as ALWAYS.. safely bundled up and packaged to protect all products........unfortunately there was a slight mix-up and I received several of the wrong product instead of what I requested.....contacted them..and within MINUTES! I had a response and they were very quick to state the resolution!!!.. no arguing.. no fussing.. no temper flares... NOTHING BUT EXCELLENT FIRST CLASS CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!........Hence why they continue to get my business!!!...........Thanks Purchase Peptides!!!............Owl in Fl.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TwisT (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## rolling62 (Jul 25, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> I hope i taught them well enough and you benefited from the error?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=rolling62;3124024]Now .... here's a GREAT example of what I call TOP NOTCH Customer Service..........I made a nice order from Purchase Peptides......and within days it arrived, as ALWAYS.. safely bundled up and packaged to protect all products........unfortunately there was a slight mix-up and I received several of the wrong product instead of what I requested.....contacted them..and within MINUTES! I had a response and they were very quick to state the resolution!!!.. no arguing.. no fussing.. no temper flares... NOTHING BUT EXCELLENT FIRST CLASS CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!........Hence why they continue to get my business!!!...........Thanks Purchase Peptides!!!............Owl in Fl.


[/QUOTE]

I can state YES .....Most DEFINITELY... whatever small amount of frustration I had initially upon realizing there was a slight error.... after prompt and rapid communication with Purchase Peptides.... they made me SMILE tremendously when we were finished communicating!!!.....and they DIDN'T HAVE TO DO anything but correct a small oversight... HOWEVER what they did was SHOW what a FIRST CLASS CUSTOMER SERVICE organization they are... and needless to say.. they WENT ABOVE and BEYOND to show their appreciation to me as a customer!....You can't go wrong with them!!!..


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 25, 2013)

Being the owner of the company I don't like to see errors but I do understand we are only humans. The important thing is how we handle it that's important. By the looks of things we handled it properly. Go purple 

I can state YES .....Most DEFINITELY... whatever small amount of frustration I had initially upon realizing there was a slight error.... after prompt and rapid communication with Purchase Peptides.... they made me SMILE tremendously when we were finished communicating!!!.....and they DIDN'T HAVE TO DO anything but correct a small oversight... HOWEVER what they did was SHOW what a FIRST CLASS CUSTOMER SERVICE organization they are... and needless to say.. they WENT ABOVE and BEYOND to show their appreciation to me as a customer!....You can't go wrong with them!!!..[/QUOTE]


----------



## azokaei (Jul 25, 2013)

Man keep it up guys I just placed another order, offically my go to source for RC from now on


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for your business.




azokaei said:


> Man keep it up guys I just placed another order, offically my go to source for RC from now on


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 26, 2013)

yea they are g2g for sure I have been using them for along time I think since they opened. i have made well over 20+ good size orders may be even close to 50 and every one has been on point. the only problem I am having with them is there stuff is working to well there adex crushed my e2 and there mt2 makes me where I can not leave the house for days and my poor wife can not walk no joke.  the stuff is potent wow.


----------



## s2h (Jul 27, 2013)

Purchase Peptides is first class all the way......3 things I look for they have....fast shipping and response time....quality products that are well packed...and the biggest of the 3....if they make an error they fix it quickly and without hesitation...

I have no issue with recommending them for ones research needs...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been very happy with all the products I've used from these guys, and never had any issues.


----------



## hg_5 (Nov 4, 2013)

Any new discount codes?I tried but I can't pm you. Thanks


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 4, 2013)

PP gets things done correctly and professionally, I would recommend them with confidence.


----------



## bigcoachk (Nov 8, 2013)

I love PP they are top notch and any problem i ever had they was more than able to help me out.
Never seen a negative post on them on any site.


----------

